# Guam Update



## Night Moves

Well I haven't posted a report or any pictures on here sinceI got back from my deployment to the sandbox so I figured I would post an update. Winter is setting in here as the water temp has dropped into the low 80s! Took me a little to get back into the swing of fishing as I broke my arm soon after getting back to Guam. :doh My buddy Randy, who takes almost all the great pictures I have, posts most of our reports on his blog so I have gotten lazy in posting reports. That and I have been working. This is from our training in Apra Harbor.









Jim Tshowed up last night here on a quick stop, butthe combination of a short stop, weekday and small craft warning keep us from getting out, only got to have dinner and catch up a bit.Bill (fishing fool) also made a trip out here in the fall, butmy work was non-stop and I didn't get him out. Next time for sure.

Got to fish the Saipan derby and we hooked a nice Blue around 400-500 that broke the 400lb leader about a foot from the hook. Still upset about that one. It would have competed for the top prize for sure. A 476lb blue won the tournament. We caught a bunch of fish, but nothing that went on the board. We ran 40 miles North to fish an area called paka paka reef. It is 20 miles South of Anatahan, which is an active volcano. Really cool to fish near it. Next year were fishing around the island. The drop off is insane.








<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">The Blue Marlin stuck around this year later than they are supposed too. Guess nobody told them. We got a rare November Marlin and had quite a few more hook ups too. The Wahoo season here got off to a slow start but made up for it in consistently and numbers. In the last 5 or 6 trips, we have been averaging 5-10 fish. Mostly Wahoo with some nice Mahi mixed in. 3 of the Mahi in the last month or so have been over 30. They have showed up in full force now, but I haven't been out in two weeks. I have been trying to get as many of my guys that work with me out and they have been having a blast. More pics.









































































Even got the kids out a few times. Been doing a little spear fishing with Randy who has become one heck of a shot and can hang with the best of them.He got thisbeautiful Giant Coral Trout(Grouper) at Santa Rosa reef in the Summer.










Here's a few more random shots around Guam. I'll try and post more often and I have a trip planned to Rongelap in the Marshall islands this May, so I'll post that trip for sure.




























Oh yeah, one more. You thought you only had ******** in P-cola. Nope! When the Wahoo bite is on, everyone wants in on it. Even if you have to make your boat out of a surf board, lawn chair and a couple coolers. Truthfully, I'm not laughing at him, I applaud him for doing what he had to do to get out and do what we all love to do. Thats hard core dedication!


----------



## Garbo

Great Pics. Thanks for sending them back.


----------



## Splittine

Cool pics, just proof there are "Necks" everywhere.


----------



## chuck6927

Great pics. I was there 1971-73 and never did catch a large fish.


----------



## pacsman

Great pictures and report. I love the guy with the surf board. The hunt for the big fish makes us push our limits. Not always a good idea...but sometimes well worth it.


----------



## Chris V

Thanks for the report, those are some great pics. That guys surfboard rig is giving me some ideas.


----------



## parrothead

Great pictures !!!!!!!!!!!!!! You guys are living in paradise !!!!!! Well , so are we. :letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink

Scott


----------



## bamasam

John if everything works out I should be visiting sometime in May/June and would love to hook up with you if possible.


----------



## Coryphaena

Jon, those are great pictures! Thanks for posting them and making me dream of warmer days...... :clap Always love to hear of your adventures.


----------



## Night Moves

Thanks everybody. I'll try and keep them coming.

Sam,I'll be in the Marshall islands for the first part of May, but send me a PM before you head out and I see if we can get out. 

This is where I'm going. Its an incredible deal. $1326 for food, lodging and fishing. The same package was$2700 when I fished Bikini atoll which is now closed. The only problem is the airfare getting there from the States. Glad I'm already over here!

http://www.visitrongelap.com/Tourism/resort.htm


----------



## James Fink

Thanks for the reports and pics Jon! That was a really cool place to do some growing up!


----------



## lb3

Thanks for a great report

Whatis the best time of year for fishing in Guam


----------



## SheYakFishr

Heck... I'm ready to go to Guam... maybe it won't be so windy there.... hehehe :doh

NICE report and thanks for sharing with the pics. :letsdrink


----------



## Night Moves

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Trade winds are letting up now. Mahi season should start coming to a close soonand I haven't heard of too many Wahoo caught in the last month. With the wind dying down, everyone should be able to start getting out to the banks and picking up some Tuna. Marlin should be starting to show up by May June also. I like the Summer fishing cause it's calm and you can catch more variety. Theres always a shot at getting a Wahoo, but Mahi are scarce in the summer.


----------



## lb3

thatnks for the information


----------

